# Maße Tracer VP MY0?



## Alpine Maschine (3. September 2019)

Cracks,

hab hier 'n Tracer VP, den ich wieder aufbauen möchte. LKeider hab ich keinen Plan mehr,  welche Dämpfermaße der hat und wieviel Fedeerweg ich dann passenderweise an der Front fahren sollte (140  vs 160)

Das hier isser:






Fettes Merci schon mal
AM


----------



## iRider (3. September 2019)

Schick! Hat 200x57 wenn ich mich nicht irre und dank der zwei Löcher an der Wippe kannst Du hinten entweder 140 oder 160 mm fahren.
Entsprechend würde ich die Gabel wählen.
Bevor Du Geld reinsteckst: stell sicher er hat den neuen Hinterbau mit dem verstärkten Frästeil, die mit dem originalen sind so gut wie alle gebrochen und wurden von Intense ausgetauscht. Kannst einfach ein Bild vom Tretlager/Schwingenbereich von der rechten Seite posten, dann kann ich sagen welcher es ist.

Auf alle Fälle würde ich einen Angleset reinpacken (-1,5 oder -2) und evtl. auch auf einer Seite am Dämpfer ein Offset Bushing fahren um ne moderne Geo zu bekommen, besonders wenn Du eine 140 mm Gabel einbaust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (3. September 2019)

Ah, prima. 

Bild mach ich bei Gelegenheit.

Angle-Set hab ich schon da, deswegen bin ich überhaupt auf die Idee gekommen, den wieder aufzubauen.

Vermute mal, dass ich die 140er-Gabel nehmen werde. Hab noch nen Niner WFO, der soll ne 160er kriegen. 160er braucht man ja nicht doppelt.

Offset-Bushings hab ich auch noch. Da bin ich mir aber noch nicht sicher, weil ich nen recht steilen Sitzwinkel brauche ...


----------



## iRider (3. September 2019)

Das Rad hat gerade in der Long Travel Einstellung schon einen recht flachen Sitzwinkel.

Finde die Geotabelle gerade nicht, aber in den beiden verlinkten Reviews kann man schon einen guten Eindruck bekommen. Intense hatte damals beide Aufbauarten der MBA-Testräder in der Geotabelle beschrieben: 









						The Tale Of Two Tracers - Mountain Bike Action Magazine
					

The Intense Tracer VP replaces the 5.5 EVP trailbike. The Tracer has the second generation of the VPP suspension (which it shares with the Santa Cruz Blur



					mbaction.com
				












						Intense Tracer – First Ride review
					

Adjustable 6in trail bike has verve and versatility aplenty




					www.bikeradar.com


----------



## Alpine Maschine (4. September 2019)

Dann doch die Buchsen, um den Dämpfer virtuell zu verkürzen ... hm, ... mal schauen, da liegt noch so einiges vor mir ...

Würde wohl eher die short travel benutzen. Ansonsten würde mein Niner obsolet, darauf hab ich irgendwie keinen Bock, gerade. Aber da ändert sich die Meinung wie der Wind bei mir,

Merci auf jeden Fall für dein Antwort!


----------



## iRider (4. September 2019)

Würde dann doch passen. Wenn Du das Radl im kurzen Federweg fährst hat es den steileren Sitzwinkeln, dann noch den Winkelsteuersatz mit einer kurzen Gabel (was ja auch den Sitzwinkel steiler macht), dann bist Du relativ tief und flach. Da wären dann Offset Buchsen eher kontraproduktiv. Ideal wäre wenn Du eine Gabel mit 1 1/8 durchgehendem Steuerrohr nutzt, dann kannst Du einen ZS Winkelsteuersatz einbauen, was gute für Tretlagerhöhe und Sitzwinkel wäre. Musst dann halt nur einen mit ca. -0,5° mehr kaufen.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. September 2019)

Ich hab den Rahmen gerade mal auf  die Waage gelegt. 3.700 Gramm. Würde ich regelmäßig gondeln,wäre das was.

Aber da jetzt mit Leichtbauteilen  was draus basteln? Ne, Fox 36, DHX-Dämpfer und hoffentlich ein bald reparierter Crossmax-LRS, das passt schon besser.Dazu komplett die letzte  9-fach XT. Dann ist das stimmig.


----------

